
Billie Eilish proved anyone can access Grammy-winning gear - vo2maxer
https://www.engadget.com/2020/01/27/billie-eilish-grammy-2020-bedroom-studio-logic-pro-x/
======
Blaiz0r
Hmm, but I think having parents who are both actors/musicians probably helps
get you on the road to win the awards somewhat.

